# Back to the game of basketball



## MagdaPL (9 mo ago)

Hi guys,
what do you think about going back to playing basketball? I played a lot, but I finished 10 years ago. I would like to play again, how can I start? Maybe a sports club or practice with the ball yourself?


----------



## Jane (9 mo ago)

MagdaPL said:


> Hi guys,
> what do you think about going back to playing basketball? I played a lot, but I finished 10 years ago. I would like to play again, how can I start? Maybe a sports club or practice with the ball yourself?


Hi MagdaPL,
Do you live in Poland? I have just move there and I'm trying to find a basketball team. I used to play back in the uk but I moved to Poland about 4 months ago. I do not speak Polish very well and I'm struggling to find a team here. I live in Warsaw. Do you have any recommendations?


----------



## MagdaPL (9 mo ago)

Jane said:


> Hi MagdaPL,
> Do you live in Poland? I have just move there and I'm trying to find a basketball team. I used to play back in the uk but I moved to Poland about 4 months ago. I do not speak Polish very well and I'm struggling to find a team here. I live in Warsaw. Do you have any recommendations?


Hello Jane, 
Yes, I live in Poland, but in Cracow. I want to go back to playing basketball, but I don't know where to start. I think that if you want to play in a club, you will definitely find good clubs in Warsaw. I know a good club, but in Cracow, "Wisła Kraków", maybe you've heard? Polish basketball champions.


----------



## Jane (9 mo ago)

MagdaPL said:


> Hello Jane,
> Yes, I live in Poland, but in Cracow. I want to go back to playing basketball, but I don't know where to start. I think that if you want to play in a club, you will definitely find good clubs in Warsaw. I know a good club, but in Cracow, "Wisła Kraków", maybe you've heard? Polish basketball champions.


Yes, I've heard about Wisla but it's too far away from me... Also, I'm not the best at basketball it's just my hobby so I'm afraid that more professional teams would not accept me.. Do you if know there is a women's basketball team at university of Warsaw as I'm going to apply there?


----------



## MagdaPL (9 mo ago)

Jane said:


> Yes, I've heard about Wisla but it's too far away from me... Also, I'm not the best at basketball it's just my hobby so I'm afraid that more professional teams would not accept me.. Do you if know there is a women's basketball team at university of Warsaw as I'm going to apply there?


Look at this: Sekcja Koszykówki Kobiet 
AZS mean "Akademicki Związek Sportowy", in english is like sport club but at university. Try it!


----------



## MagdaPL (9 mo ago)

MagdaPL said:


> Look at this: Sekcja Koszykówki Kobiet
> AZS mean "Akademicki Związek Sportowy", in english is like sport club but at university. Try it!


What do you think about talk on messenger?


----------

